# My rats got scared by my cat!!



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

What exactly happened: Yesterday I had my bedroom door open for a minute and when I came back I saw 1 of my cats looking closely at the cage with my rats. They were hidden behind their nest box. The cat didn't do anything to them but my rats are scared. They were hidden for 20 minutes or so, but still since yesterday their behaviour has changed. They spend most of their time in their nestbox, occassionally stare between the cage bars if the cat is around, then hide back in. I tried to give them yogurt, their favorite treat and they only eat quickly and run back in. this makes me upset, things were going great before that, they were always out, they were playing..ok i realize 2 days isn't a long time, but suppossedly a rat is scared for 20 minutes at most, not that much. And it's not the first time they see my cat. In fact, the 1st day i brought them home and had them out, they went to sniff him and the cat was actually scared! ???


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Is your cage on the floor? Seeing predators around their home with make them on edge... thats normal. Lift their cage up higher, so they can watch from afar! Make sure they have good hidey places too so they feel secure.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

That sometimes happens to my rats. If they get one whiff of my kitty, they either go limp or slowly get to a hiding spot. I usually have to hold them and talk to them to get them to relax. It's a good time to cut their nails ;D


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

My rats actually like my cats! Well, like to harass them... They reach through the bars and grab my cats tails


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Alexc844 said:


> My rats actually like my cats! Well, like to harass them... They reach through the bars and grab my cats tails


mine do that too, they like to pull out her hair and try to make a nest in her fur..she hates them, its hilarious.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

hshelton said:


> Alexc844 said:
> 
> 
> > My rats actually like my cats! Well, like to harass them... They reach through the bars and grab my cats tails
> ...


that is too funny! lol....my cats just stare at my rats and they stare back from inside their cage.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Is your cage on the floor? Seeing predators around their home with make them on edge... thats normal. Lift their cage up higher, so they can watch from afar! Make sure they have good hidey places too so they feel secure.


yes, it's on the floor, so I guess i'll move it higher. do you think there is any way to make them get used to my cats and not be scared anymore?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

One of my rats, a feisty female names Peaches hatessss cats.
If they sniff at the cage, she will launch at them and fluff up and try to nip them.
Little warrior haha.


----------

